# Using PowerPoint for Kitless Pen Design



## More4dan (Apr 27, 2020)

I wrote up this article to show how I have been using PowerPoint to develop Kitless Pen Designs over the last couple weeks.  As a former draftsman of 10 years and an Engineer for 25 it at first seem a major step backwards from my training.  However, PowerPoint is what I had on my computer and I was itching to make some kitless pens during the lockdown.  I have to say, I was surprised by how nicely it worked for laying things out.  Dimensioning was barbaric but still not too bad.  Hopefully someone can find some use and add to what I've documented.  Giving directions on using software to the public can be a dangerous thing.  This is meant for someone with some experience in PowerPoint using the drawing tools.  Microsoft Word has very similar drawing tools and most if not all of what I've done in PowerPoint can be done in Word.  What is better about PowerPoint is things go wherever on the page you want them without having to use the enter and space keys.

The pdf document are the instructions and there is also a PowerPoint file with scaled components you can use or misuse to your hearts content.  I can't upload the file here but I can send it to you if you are interested.  Just send me a PM.

Let me know your thoughts as always,

Danny


----------



## Aces-High (Apr 28, 2020)

Wow Danny, that's a lot of work.


----------



## magpens (Apr 28, 2020)

@More4dan

Danny, I applaud you for making this available.

Wish I had a better grasp of computers and some knowledge of how I could use this in what I am doing.

Just today I was making a kitless pen ... at the workbench without having meticulously planned it beforehand.
Already I have forgotten how I arrived at the lengths and diameters that I used.

I am sure that something like this would have been a big help, even from a documentation point of view.

Maybe it is time for me to jump in the deep end ! . That's it .... I am sending you a request for what you offered above !!

Will I need to buy the PowerPoint software ?


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 28, 2020)

This is nice Danny!


----------



## randyrls (Apr 28, 2020)

To Join the Thread;  If you are interested in layout and design, checkout DesignSpark Mechanical.  It is a fully 3D CAD program.  AND it's free.
Sketchup is a bit easier and has a free version as well  
Of the two, DesignSpark is more powerful, but harder to learn.  Sketchup is simpler but not as flexible.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 28, 2020)

randyrls said:


> To Join the Thread; If you are interested in layout and design, checkout DesignSpark Mechanical. It is a fully 3D CAD program. AND it's free.
> Sketchup is a bit easier and has a free version as well
> Of the two, DesignSpark is more powerful, but harder to learn. Sketchup is simpler but not as flexible.



Thank, I will check them out!

Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## JUICEDSS (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes, sketchup is awesome.  I use it for all my furniture and woodworking designing.


----------



## WarEagle90 (Apr 28, 2020)

Danny, you did a great job with the design considering the vast limitations of Power Point. Another option is Fusion 360. It is an Autodesk product and is free for hobbyist. It is a full 3D design package with no limitations that I‘ve found and is very intuitive. With your background you will love it.   I’ve used Sketchup and for architectural models it is great, but Fusion is intended for mechanical design which is what you are doing. Give it a try.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 28, 2020)

WarEagle90 said:


> Danny, you did a great job with the design considering the vast limitations of Power Point. Another option is Fusion 360. It is an Autodesk product and is free for hobbyist. It is a full 3D design package with no limitations that I‘ve found and is very intuitive. With your background you will love it. I’ve used Sketchup and for architectural models it is great, but Fusion is intended for mechanical design which is what you are doing. Give it a try.



Thanks, I will. I just received delivery of a new personal laptop this week, so I can try it out. My work laptop doesn’t permit me adding software. It’s been a while since doing solids modeling, will be fun. 

Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Penultimate (Apr 28, 2020)

I second Fusion 360, it is easy to use almost has powerful as Solidworks. Not sure about Designspark but Fusion 360 has a good 2D drawing section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## wolf creek knives (Apr 28, 2020)

I like what you've done here Danny.  I'm not an engineer but what I see makes sense (kinda, remember I'm not an engineer).  With your write up I can understand what's being done and I'm sure with some study and asking questions I can probably figure this out.  Thanks for sharing and keeping it simple for bone heads like me


----------



## Bryguy (Apr 29, 2020)

Danny. I really appreciate all you do in sharing your skills with others. Thanks!


----------



## howsitwork (Apr 29, 2020)

Danny

really appreciate you taking the time to show this. I think I can follow it and dimensioning sure helps. 

Like Mal I have a number of projects on the go at once. Some are even on the go for a second or third time and I still can’t recall where I stored the hardware !


----------



## AdventiveIowa (May 9, 2020)

This is amazing. I’ll throw in another recommendation for Fusion 360 if you want something easier to work with than PowerPoint. As an engineer that was trained on Pro/E (Creo) and now uses Solidworks daily, I dislike the way Fusion 360 works fundamentally, but it gets the job done and it’s fairly intuitive. It’s very high quality for a product that you can use for free.

-Hank


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (May 9, 2020)

Thanks Hank, it’s been 28 years since I used 3D solids modeling software back in college. My new computer is here and it’s time to relearn some old tricks. Thanks for the recommendation folks. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (May 15, 2020)

I've been playing with Fusion 360 for 2 evenings now and starting to get the hang of it.  Not for the weak at heart but learnable.  My last 3d solids modeling work was in college in the early 90's.  Here is my first try modeling a kitless pen body.  This could be almost as much fun as turning.





Thanks everyone for pointing to Fusion 360, it's amazingly competent and it's free.

Danny


----------



## magpens (May 15, 2020)

Thanks for posting this, Danny.

It is good to see what can be done with 3-d modelling software, even tho' I feel too intimidated to try it at this time.
I can see huge advantages to being able to use such software so might get inspired to take the plunge !!

Please keep us posted if it's not too much hassle for you to do so.

I am wondering if it is possible ... eventually - not now ... for the viewer to rotate pictures like you show immediately above in order to get the full 3-d viewing.


----------



## AdventiveIowa (May 15, 2020)

I know in Solidworks you can output a 3D-PDF which viewers can rotate, or you can output it to an .stl file which paint3D (built into Windows) can view.

I don’t know if Fusion can output 3D-PDFs, but I’m pretty sure it can do .stl files


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penultimate (May 17, 2020)

Fusion 360 doesn’t output 3D PDFs but can outputs .STL files. 
It can also import .STL and 3D files from McMaster-Carr. 

Also, Draftsight a 2D CAD similar to ACAD from Dassault is still free for Mac users. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Wayne (Jan 20, 2021)

More4dan said:


> I wrote up this article to show how I have been using PowerPoint to develop Kitless Pen Designs over the last couple weeks.  As a former draftsman of 10 years and an Engineer for 25 it at first seem a major step backwards from my training.  However, PowerPoint is what I had on my computer and I was itching to make some kitless pens during the lockdown.  I have to say, I was surprised by how nicely it worked for laying things out.  Dimensioning was barbaric but still not too bad.  Hopefully someone can find some use and add to what I've documented.  Giving directions on using software to the public can be a dangerous thing.  This is meant for someone with some experience in PowerPoint using the drawing tools.  Microsoft Word has very similar drawing tools and most if not all of what I've done in PowerPoint can be done in Word.  What is better about PowerPoint is things go wherever on the page you want them without having to use the enter and space keys.
> 
> The pdf document are the instructions and there is also a PowerPoint file with scaled components you can use or misuse to your hearts content.  I can't upload the file here but I can send it to you if you are interested.  Just send me a PM.
> 
> ...



Danny,

I just found this post, Wow! This belongs in our library.


----------



## More4dan (Jan 20, 2021)

Wayne said:


> Danny,
> 
> I just found this post, Wow! This belongs in our library.



I did a write up for the library, it should be there. Hope it is useful. I’ve moved on to Fusion360 but PowerPoint was much easier to use and to add construction notes. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Jan 20, 2021)

Wayne, check your email, April 29, 2020. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Wayne (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks Danny,

Too much on my mind.


----------



## More4dan (Jan 20, 2021)

Wayne said:


> Thanks Danny,
> 
> Too much on my mind.



Trust me Wayne, I understand!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 20, 2021)

Danny 
Are you using the free version of Fusion 360? If so, how are you adjusting to the new restrictions. 
Fusion 360 won’t work on my shop ‘puter anymore so I’m switching to FreeCAD. 
Regards
Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Jan 20, 2021)

Penultimate said:


> Danny
> Are you using the free version of Fusion 360? If so, how are you adjusting to the new restrictions.
> Fusion 360 won’t work on my shop ‘puter anymore so I’m switching to FreeCAD.
> Regards
> ...



I’ve not done much since the restrictions came out. I’ll be sure to check out FreeCAD, thanks. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Herman (Jan 21, 2021)

Many thanks Danny. Sometimes we forget some simple tools. Powerpoint is relatively simple and keep records of projects is very important.


----------

